
Ask HN: What would you do with €25K? - nuvorubake
I recently inherited around €25K. What should I do with it?<p>Some background about me. Age: late 30s, single, male, living in Eastern Europe, engineer by training, currently in talks for a new job. Decent living conditions in a mid-size town, having my own apartment. No mortgage, no loans, no savings, no hobbies or special interests, no pets, no car, no addictions.<p>All suggestions are welcome.
======
charlesdm
If you have no savings, just keep 1 year worth of living expenses in a savings
accounts, and invest the rest.

------
strongbond
Lower risk: No savings? Well, now you have some. Not the right place to advise
what to do with your savings, but many would suggest index-linked funds with
low management fees.

Higher risk: Eastern Europe sounds like a low cost of living kind of place.
25K Euros might be enough of a runway to build your MVP if you have one in
mind.

------
Cypher
buy bitcoin.

